# updatedb

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab ne Frage. Ich hab updatedb in einem cron job der täglich ausgeführt wird. Das Problem ist, mein Computer bleibt in der Zeit praktisch lahm und kann kaum arbeiten. Ist es schlimm, wenn ich dieses updatedb von cron lösche?

Danke

----------

## kiezpro

updatedb ist ein Programm, das die Datenbank für 'locate' erzeugt, also Dir hilft, Dateien schnell aufzufinden. Falls Du davon nie Gebrauch machst, kannst Du den Job abschalten. Probier doch aber mal z.B. aus, dem Prozess mit nice etwas weniger Rechenzeit zuzuteilen.

----------

## Lenz

Nein, aber dann veraltet halt deine Locate-Datenbank. Wenn du locate nicht verwendest kannst du's auch rauslöschen... Ich hab updatedb bei mir in die Nacht verlegt, da störts mich nicht. Denn benutzen tu ich locate schon öfters mal.

----------

## Lenz

Mist, wieder zu langsam  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Antworten. Ich weiß wozu updatedb gut ist, ich benutzer selber locate nicht. Aber ich weiß nicht, ob Gentoo-Skripte wie emerge oder so locate benutzen, denn ich kann mich nciht erinnern, dass ich es extra installiert haben sollte. Wenn ich sicher bin, dass alles ohne locate einwandfrei läuft, dann werde ich updatedb wegmachen, sonst muss ich damit leben.

----------

## Inte

Da ich einmal die Woche sowieso einen emerge sync mache, benutze ich das esync-Skript. Das führt nicht nur ein updatedb aus, sondern zeigt Dir auch gleich alle neuen bzw. aktualisierten ebuilds. [M, N, U, etc.]

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also wäre es besser updatedb nicht won cron zu entfernen?

----------

## Inte

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Also wäre es besser updatedb nicht won cron zu entfernen?

 Schmeiß es raus, sofern Du emerge sync manuell ausführst.

Entweder emerge sync && updatedb oder esync

Alles klar?  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Warum benutzt Du kein locate? Schon mal esearch ausprobiert?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ok, fast alles klar. Ich mache eigentlich emerge rsync. Wird dabei auch updatedb ausgeführt?

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS.: Warum benutzt Du kein locate? Schon mal esearch ausprobiert?

 

ne, hab noch nie ausprobiert   :Cool: 

----------

## MrTom

Ich hab auch esearch im Einsatz! Ist wirklich super, so wie auch der locate-Befehl eine feine Sache ist.

Du kannst  auch "nice updatedb" machen. Dann verwendet es weniger CPU-Leistung.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Und wie kann ich das machen? (jetzt sitze leider an einem Windof Rechner, kann jetzt selber nicht herausfinden   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## primat

IMHO macht esync kein updatedb sondern nur ein eupdatedb. Ds indiziert aber nur den portage tree.

Siehe less /usr/sbin/esync

Updatedb wird bei einer standard Gentoo installation ohnehin mit nice gestartet:

```
cat /etc/cron.daily/slocate

#! /bin/sh

if [ -x /usr/bin/updatedb ]

then

        if [ -f /etc/updatedb.conf ]

        then

                nice /usr/bin/updatedb

        else

                nice /usr/bin/updatedb -f proc

        fi

fi

```

Gruss

----------

## MrTom

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Und wie kann ich das machen? (jetzt sitze leider an einem Windof Rechner, kann jetzt selber nicht herausfinden   )

 

Das darf doch nicht wahr sein! Pfui....  :Wink: 

Putty ist immer mein Trost, wen nich an einer Windows-Kiste bin. Da kann ich wenigstens ein wenig SSH zu meinen Linux-Rechnern machen.  :Smile: 

```
emerge esearch
```

Dann die nicht mehr "emerge sync" eingeben, sondern 

```
esync
```

Du kannst Dir ein script schreiben. Zum Beispiel:

```
#! /bin/bash

esync

/usr/bin/updatedb

```

oder so...

EDIT: und wieder mal zu langsam...

----------

## MrTom

Das mit dem nice wusste ich nicht! Dann ist es aber komisch, das seine Kiste so Probleme damit hat?!?!?

----------

## Inte

man nice

```
NAME

       nice - run a program with modified scheduling priority

 

SYNOPSIS

       nice [OPTION] [COMMAND [ARG]...]

 

DESCRIPTION

       Run  COMMAND with an adjusted scheduling priority.  With no COMMAND,

       print the current scheduling priority.  ADJUST is 10 by default.

       Range goes from -20 (highest priority) to 19 (lowest).

 

       -n, --adjustment=ADJUST

              increment priority by ADJUST first
```

Also sollte ein

```
nice -n 19 updatedb
```

Deinem Rechner genügent Spielraum für die anderen Prozesse geben.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## musv

Pablo: Nur mal so 'ne dumme Frage. Dein Status hier im Forum ist Guru, und du weißt nicht, was updatedb macht? Du hast aber updatedb in Deiner Crontab drin?

Automatisch landet updatedb eigentlich nicht in der Crontab. Also irgendwie muß das da reingekommen sein. Und du weißt nicht, ob Scripte wie emerge usw. evtl. auf locate zurückgreifen?

Irgendwie alles sehr befremdlich, wenn ein "Guru" nach den Einsteiger-Linux-Grundlagen fragt....

Also ich nehme mal an, du hattest jetzt genug Spaß an dem Thread. 

PS Mr.Tom: Ob die Änderung des Nice-Levels hier soviel bringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Updatedb ist kein rechenintensiver Prozeß. Wenn die Platten im DMA-Modus arbieten, sollte man den Prozeß fast gar nicht merken. Max. die Ladezeiten könnten _etwas_ ansteigen.

----------

## Inte

 *primat wrote:*   

> IMHO macht esync kein updatedb sondern nur ein eupdatedb. Ds indiziert aber nur den portage tree.

 

1. Warum bin ich heute nur so langsam. Ist doch erst Dienstag  :Wink: 

2. Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.  :Rolling Eyes: 

3. Ich geh jetzt erstmal eine rauchen und trink 'nen Kaffee mit meinem Chef.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Automatisch landet updatedb eigentlich nicht in der Crontab. Also irgendwie muß das da reingekommen sein.

 

doch(!)

es landet da automatisch bzw. es wird durch irgendein paket/ebuild im crontab eingetragen.

----------

## primat

Also bei mir landet da nichts in der crontab. Muss also ein etwas exotisches ebuild sein.

Normalerweise steht slocate in cron.daily.

Die crontab sollte leer sein!

Siehe 

```
crontab -l
```

----------

## reptile

in /etc/cron.daily/slocate

----------

## boris64

ups, ja.

in /etc/crontab steht natürlich nichts,

in /etc/cron.daily/slocate dagegen schon (EDIT: siehe reptile).

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Putty ist immer mein Trost, wen nich an einer Windows-Kiste bin. Da kann ich wenigstens ein wenig SSH zu meinen Linux-Rechnern machen. 
> 
> 

 

ich sitze jetzt an der Uni wir haben auch Solaris und Linux. Ich arbeite grad an meinem Hardware Praktikum und programmiere auf einen kleinen Microprzessor und die Firma, die den Micr. herstellt arbeitet halt nur mit Windows und mein Assembler und Hardware Programmer sind nur unter Windows verfügbar, sonst sitze ich immer am Linux Rechner. Putty hilft da mir auch nicht viel, denn wenn ich mich ein einem Solaris Rechner einlogge, kann ich das sowieso nicht ändern, da ich kein root bin und mein Rechner zu Hause ist ausgeschaltet   :Twisted Evil:  da bin ja unschuldig   :Laughing: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pablo: Nur mal so 'ne dumme Frage. Dein Status hier im Forum ist Guru, und du weißt nicht, was updatedb macht? Du hast aber updatedb in Deiner Crontab drin?
> 
> 

 

Ich hab gesagt, dass ich weiss, was updatedb macht. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob emerge oder sonstige gentoo skripte locate benuzten und ob ich darauf verzichten könnte, weil ich mich nicht daran erinnern kann, dass ich updatedb selber als cron job eingefügt hab. Und man kann "Guru" sein und das heisst nicht, dass ich auch alles wissen muss, und ich gebe ehrlich zu, das mit nice wusste ich nicht. Ich wusste nicht, dass es sowas gab.

Danke für die Antworten  :Smile: 

----------

## MrTom

ALso der Status Guru hat nix mit Guru zun tun. Nur damit, dass man bald eine neue Tastatur braucht, weil man so viel tippt!  :Wink: 

Das mit Putty sollte Ironie sein... Bin ja auch gerade an einer Windows-Kiste...

Hab ein paar Rechner (Router etc.) bei denen ich updatedb nicht mehr ausführen lasse. Dort hab ich bis jetzt keine Probleme deshalb gehabt. Gut man sollte sich dann bei locate nicht wundern, wenn es nicht mehr aktuelle Daten anzeigt.  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

es geht auch nicht drum, updatedb komplett "auszuschalten", sondern dass updatedb nicht so viele Ressources frisst, weil wenn das Zeug läuft, dann kann ich kaum die Mouse bewegen oder wenn ich die Screens von meinem Fluxbox wechsel, dann muss warten, bis die Fenster neu gezeichnet werden. Das ist auch nicht tragisch, weil es nur 10 Minuten dauert, aber ab und zu muss ich wirklich arbeiten, und da nervt's.

----------

## MrTom

Ist aber schon komisch! Was ist das für ein Rechner? Mich nervt mehr das Plattengeräusch als die Auslastung. Dann kann der Tipp mit nice von Inte natürlich ein Weg sein, oder updatedb dann laufen lassen, wenn Du nicht vor der Kiste bist.

----------

## primat

Wenn es Dich mal wirlich in einem dummen Augenblick erwischt kannst Du zur Not updatedb auch einfach killen!

Gruss

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab einen P3 750 MHz, 256 MB Ram.

Als ich SuSE hatte, hatte ich genau dassgleiche Problem (damals wusste ich nicht warum), aber beim SuSE hat das bis 40 Minuten gedauert und ich dachte, es wäre ein problem der reiserFS Partition.

Als ich gentoo installiert hab, hab ich ext3 genommen und das Problem nicht mehr gehabt, bzw. das hat nur 2 bis 3 Minuten gedauert. Vielleicht dauert es heute ein bisschen länger, weil ich viel mehr Daten hab und die Festplatte, auf der Gentoo installiert ist, ein bisschen langsam ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn es Dich mal wirlich in einem dummen Augenblick erwischt kannst Du zur Not updatedb auch einfach killen! 
> 
> Gruss
> ...

 

Ja, das hab ich schon gemacht

----------

## ohoiza

 *Quote:*   

> Als ich gentoo installiert hab, hab ich ext3 genommen und das Problem nicht mehr gehabt, bzw. das hat nur 2 bis 3 Minuten gedauert. Vielleicht dauert es heute ein bisschen länger, weil ich viel mehr Daten hab und die Festplatte, auf der Gentoo installiert ist, ein bisschen langsam ist.

 

du solltest vielleicht mal überprüfen, ob diese platte auch im DMA-modus arbeitet, das spart der cpu nämlich so einiges an load. der alte bürorechner z.b., der gleichzeitig auch noch router für mich spielt, hat bloß eine PIO-hd - deshalb geht meine bandbreite jedes mal, wenn er updatedb ausführt, auf ~500 B/s runter  :Wink: 

nice hilft da leider auch nur bedingt...

----------

## deejay

Huhuu,

habe mal ne Frage,

habe vorhin ein emerge depclean gemacht und jetzt habe ich einige Befehle nicht mehr.... Bissel dumm von mir, hätte ich lieber gleich aufpassen sollen, was er dort entfernt... naja... egal... System läuft ja noch  :Very Happy: 

Aber wo wir hier schonmal beim Thema sind, ich kann unteranderem kein "locate" geschweige denn "updated" ausführen....

Kann mir einer das Paket nennen, wo das mit bei ist. Ich benutze das schon ab und zu mal.

Danke schonmal

DeEJaY

----------

## Earthwings

```
emerge slocate
```

----------

## Deever

 *primat wrote:*   

> Wenn es Dich mal wirlich in einem dummen Augenblick erwischt kannst Du zur Not updatedb auch einfach killen!
> 
> Gruss

 Oder besser STOPpen und wieder CONTinuen.

Wie? Mit UNIX Signalen!  :Wink: 

HTH!

/dev

----------

## primat

Das killen war ja schon vor 5 Monaten! Da braucht er jetzt nichts mehr stoppen! Ist aber natürlich trotzdem besser!

Gruss

----------

